# Algae bloom



## 30g tank user (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, I just got over an algae bloom of green, cloudy water. I was doing some medication and regular water changes but then it came back. It went from green, to cloudy, then rebooted. What would be the fastest way to get rid of it? (When it was over the first time the water was still not completely clear, it was cloudy.)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For green water, the easiest way to do a total blackout of 3-4 days. How did you get it to go away before? Is this a new tank?


----------



## 30g tank user (Jan 5, 2012)

No this isn't a new tank and thats the weird part. Its well established and i never had anything like it happen before. In fact i barley have any algae, its like I can't grow it if I tried. I got rid of it before by daily water changes. I'll try the blackout and hope it works. Thank you.


----------

